# reports saying above snow fall average



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

I have been looking around and it seems to me all the reports are saying this year we are above average.I don't know, but I have been out plowing just 4 times so far and I don't believe we already had the 133" we had last year by this time. So far in my area we have had around 30" since december.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I keep pretty good records. For this area, I average 77" of snow and plow an average of 12 times per year with a 3" trigger. I just counted this morning when I made out bills. So far this year, I've gone out six times and we've gotten 36.75" of snow. Any way you look at it, that's half of normal. The only saving factor is total moisture for the winter. It's rained enough since November to make up the difference. If all the rain we got had been snow ....payup payup


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

sir spaniourd said:


> I have been looking around and it seems to me all the reports are saying this year we are above average.I don't know, but I have been out plowing just 4 times so far and I don't believe we already had the 133" we had last year by this time. So far in my area we have had around 30" since december.


We have not had the 133" of last year but thats not the average either. Average for Eastern MA north of Boston is between 52" and 65" or so depending on location. So no we are not quite there for the season yet.

However, to date most places are above what they "normally" would have had by this time of year. Its never normal though, averages are means of extremes, very rarely is it right at average. Does not seem like an "above average" winter compared to last year and we could still finish below average for the entire saason.


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Do any of you remember the 03/04 winter--My 3" in triggers I only did 4 times! Thankfully I made up with others that had lower triggers or that season would have been a bust! We had one big storm and two 3" and can't remember the 4th --I know you guys in Peabody area got hammered our large storm that year we got 28" on Sat into Sunday- Where you guys got ocean effect and where out early AM Sat! got something like 36" in the Danvers area


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

douglasl330 said:


> Do any of you remember the 03/04 winter--My 3" in triggers I only did 4 times! Thankfully I made up with others that had lower triggers or that season would have been a bust! We had one big storm and two 3" and can't remember the 4th --I know you guys in Peabody area got hammered our large storm that year we got 28" on Sat into Sunday- Where you guys got ocean effect and where out early AM Sat! got something like 36" in the Danvers area


ahh i remeber that storm, i didnt plow then to bad i would of made some nice $$$... here are a few pics


----------

